# **UPDATE** Lake Houston Silt 12/26/2015



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

As many of you have read already, my son and I come upon a spill the day after Christmas and took some pictures. Living on Lake Houston for years I was fully aware of the damage silt discharge has done to Lake Houston but had no clue who to contact. Some of you were instrumental in convincing me to pursue this complaint to the Texas Commission on Environmental Quality (TCEQ). 

Today I received a twelve page copy of the investigation completed by the TCEQ as a result of my complaint. Included were aerial photos of the location of the spill and the sand pit, the name, address and the names of those held accountable for the violation.

A complete description of sand pit's process and how the water is used to move the sand thru those processes was given in great detail. Also stated in the report was the fact that since the investigation was initiated a complaint, no advance notice was given to the plant before TCEQ investigators arrived.

It was concluded that the named plant "failed to prevent the unauthorized discharge of process water" and was operating without a permit. They were required to build an earthen dam 40' wide and ten feet high around the retention ponds preventing any future runoff. Pictures of the wall are also included in the report and it looks like a two lane, elevated highway all along the eastern perimeter of their property along Caney Creek. The wall was completed and inspected by the TCEQ investigators (pictures of it also were included) on January 18th. They were also required to apply for the all legal permits and remain in compliance in the future. 

I can't help but to be impressed at the great state of Texas' swift and effective response. We always hear of the failings of our government, but this experience gives me some hope. And it should serve as a reminder to us all, that we as fishermen often find ourselves in the back waters and isolated places of this land we so love-if you see something, say something-but first take pictures!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Its a shame they let it happen for so many years. When I was young kid I remember going to lake Houston and the water was nice and green. Unfortunately the damage has been done by all the silting in. Once particles get so abundant in the water they tend to not settle out short of a drought. I fished the west fork in the drought, when they were letting water out of Conroe. The water was nice and green and I caught crappie large mouth bass and blue gills. Nothing huge but they were biting in the clear water. By the time that water hit the lake it turned to chocolate milk fast.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks to your son , and your determination , our little lake has gotten a little love from the state ! may we all learn from your actions . you see something , you say something . 
thank you both .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Right on!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job.


----------



## CBP210 (Nov 8, 2014)

So terrible but glad you came forward.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice! 

Is the violator the dirt operation on Mills Branch road near Ford Road between Kingwood and Porter? That operation runs gravel trucks from there (west side of Lake Houston) through Kingwood, Atascocita, across the lake to Huffman.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great job and congrats to you and your son!!!!!!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Great job! I must confess, I became doubtful at some point. Glad to be proven wrong!

Guys, let me tell you something -- I moved all around the world. I've been in Europe, spent many years in wild East, lived for few years in Australia, visited California and NY. Texas is the best. Period. Various Policies, small government, people, police (that use common sense when enforcing laws) -- list is quite long, actually.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good job! This inspires me to pursue the changes needed around here!!
Thanks!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Great job. My motto is "if you dont do anything, nothing gets done", sounds like you have it to.  Hopefull that will help stop lake houston from getting so shallow. I would urge some caution. You have caused someone to spend ALOT of money and stress, rightly so, but just be extra aware for awhile.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd also would like to add that those sand pits may not be the only reason why this lake is so silty


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done! Thanks for caring and following through with action! And grateful to the folkd from our state government for taking quick action and making a difference.

One of my early bosses and mentors once told me, "There is no shortage of problem identifiers in this world, but problem solvers are hard to find!" Thanks for being one of that rare breed!


----------

